# Neem



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if Neem can be heated in the microwave to liquify the solid oil?


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 30, 2010)

Erm, can't you add a bit of hot water, a few drops of dishwash to emulsify it and give it a good shake..?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2010)

I'd have too boil a whole pot of water to sit the neem bottle in. If I can microwave it it will save time.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 30, 2010)

I simply put it in a bowl of hot water and pour in more hot water as needed until it liquifies.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 30, 2010)

Neem oil should be volatile... but you can try the microwave and let us know about the results oke:

(use gloves and eye protection!) :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2010)

Volatiel! Really!? :evil:


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 30, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I'd have too boil a whole pot of water to sit the neem bottle in. If I can microwave it it will save time.


why do you have to heat the whole bottle? why not just take a teaspoon/tablespoon put it in a shot glass & follow shiva's suggestion.



Shiva said:


> I simply put it in a bowl of hot water and pour in more hot water as needed until it liquifies.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2010)

Because the oil is solid in the bottle!


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 30, 2010)

Put hot water in the sink and place the bottle in it... it works for honey... it should work for Neem Oil too...


----------



## orcoholic (Oct 30, 2010)

NY,

I've always just sat the container in a sink filled with hot water, as suggested by Kavanaru.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 30, 2010)

Please don't microwave it. I just don't see it working out well.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 30, 2010)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Please don't microwave it. I just don't see it working out well.



maybe ask these guys?
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=is+it+a+good+idea+to+microwave+this&aq=0


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 30, 2010)

overheating the oil would also probably nullify the chemicals that make it work and break it down somewhat. if you don't use it in a certain period of time or don't store it properly it is supposed to lose it's effectiveness as well. maybe sit the bottle (glass?) in a bucket of hot water, then pour the stuff into an old ketchup or shampoo squeeze bottle?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 30, 2010)

I simply gave up on neem because it never did anything.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Oct 30, 2010)

I thought it suffocates the little buggers... No?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2010)

Neem is an antiparasitic and disturbs reproduction in insects. i ended up boiling water and sitting the bottle in the water off the burner.


----------



## Ray (Oct 31, 2010)

Charles is correct - heating it degrades the azadirachtin, the active ingredient. Heat it too much or often, and it becomes merely a stinky oil, that will only suffocate bugs, as Jim suggested.

I keep mine refrigerated to prolong the shelf life, but before doing so, pour it into a wide-mouth container so I can scoop out a lump of the gelled material for adding to warm (not hot) water with some soap.


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 31, 2010)

> I simply gave up on neem because it never did anything



That's odd.. I find neem oil most useful against scales and mealybugs. And makes the leaves shiny too..


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 31, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Because the oil is solid in the bottle!


:sob: hmmm .... it's 66 degrees in my kitchen right now where my neem is stored. How warm is your apartment? I have the smallest bottle & I can get a regular dinner knife in the bottle & removed the desired amount, then follow above suggestions. Eric watering your plants is a much more timing consuming project than removing thickened neem from the bottle!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2010)

Rose, there are only 25 hours in my days! Lp


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 31, 2010)

It was OK on scales, but no better than sunspray oil....which is very good, but it doesn't stink. I've never found any kind of oil to be effective on mealies. For them I'll use pyrethrin or alcohol.


----------



## Candace (Oct 31, 2010)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> It was OK on scales, but no better than sunspray oil....which is very good, but it doesn't stink. I've never found any kind of oil to be effective on mealies. For them I'll use pyrethrin or alcohol.



I agree with you. I've had the same results.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2010)

I use it w/ Merit 75!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 24, 2010)

Heat destroys the helpful molecule (Azadirachtin)

http://www.discoverneem.com/neem-oil-spray.html


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2010)

"Neem oil can solidify at low temperatures. If it has gone lumpy you need to warm it up by placing the container in warm water. Warm, not hot! 85F (30°C) is plenty."


----------



## slipperscout (Nov 24, 2010)

My mealies drink Neem like it was orange juice. Occasionally, I do manage to drown one that cannot swim.
I find much better results with Bayer Advanced Complete Insect Killer. Use concentrate at 2 Tbl/gallon. Cheap too, $12.95 at K-Mart for 40 OZ of concentrate! 
I don't think microwaving Neem is a safe thing to do, unless you can start your microwave from a remote location. Be prepared to replace your microwave!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 25, 2010)

Can we really use sunspray oil on plants to treat insect infestation?


----------



## Jim Toomey (Nov 25, 2010)

Best time to spray is when the plants and air are cool... Like at night.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 25, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Rose, there are only 25 hours in my days! Lp



I didn't know New York was on Mars! oke:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2010)

Shiva said:


> I didn't know New York was on Mars! oke:



You have to be here to understand what the NYC pace is like.


----------

